# Mirror cube 2x2



## Michael Womack (Nov 7, 2014)

I just checked Reddit.com/r/cubers and someone posted this link http://cubezz.com/Buy-4628-Mir-two+2x2x2+Mirror+Block+Magic+Cube+Silver.html there is also a gold sticker version http://cubezz.com/Buy-4627-Mir-two+Two-layer+Mirror+Block+Magic+Cube+Golden.html


----------



## Randomno (Nov 8, 2014)

Yay new birthday request for me.


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Nov 8, 2014)

about time that somebody made a thread about it...I thought I was the only one who saw it!


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 8, 2014)

rsquaredcuber said:


> about time that somebody made a thread about it...I thought I was the only one who saw it!



You know you could have made this thread before me.


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Nov 8, 2014)

yeah ik but I was too lazy


----------



## RayLam (Nov 8, 2014)

方格魔方..i've never heard about this brand..."Square Cube"..funny..


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 8, 2014)

RayLam said:


> 方格魔方..i've never heard about this brand..."Square Cube"..funny..



It's a brand new brand.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh BTW here is an unboxing video of this puzzle. Not my video.


----------



## Bh13 (Nov 16, 2014)

Cool. Definitely going to have to get it. Is there a 4x4 mirror cube?


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 16, 2014)

Bh13 said:


> Cool. Definitely going to have to get it. 4x4 next



Traiphum has made a 4x4 mirror cube but he said that it was a poor turning cube and you can read all about it here http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=26897


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Nov 16, 2014)

Did he hack into the package???


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 16, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Did he hack into the package???



Who?


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Nov 16, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Who?



The one who did the unboxing ...


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 16, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> The one who did the unboxing ...



Ok but I don't remember him doing it.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 16, 2014)

He needs to source so scissors. That was painful to watch.


----------



## kylan (Nov 16, 2014)

im not the only one that bothered? i mean even a knife.. but that was a screw driver wasnt it?


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 16, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> He needs to source so scissors. That was painful to watch.



What?!?


----------



## Randomno (Nov 16, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> What?!?



http://youtu.be/ck_z_VAEQsQ?t=11s

He's stabbing the package so much.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 16, 2014)

Randomno said:


> http://youtu.be/ck_z_VAEQsQ?t=11s
> 
> He's stabbing the package so much.



oh that.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Nov 16, 2014)

I hope a 4x4 comes out soon. I can't see spending money on this but would definitely be in for a 4x4.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 16, 2014)

ViolaBouquet said:


> I hope a 4x4 comes out soon. I can't see spending money on this but would definitely be in for a 4x4.



That one is going to be tricky to make. Read out the problems on Traiphums one here http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=26897


----------



## n00bCube (Nov 18, 2014)

Just ordered one myself, it took me ages to decide whether to get one with gold or silver stickers, but eventually I ended up getting one with gold stickers.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Nov 18, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> oh that.



Yup


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 18, 2014)

the cubicle said that the manufacturer for this cube is the same as for the FangCun


----------

